# snow removal / commercial and residential pricing



## EtienneAB (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello,

I am fairly new in the business and I am looking for some advice.

How do you guys determine your pricing for snow removal?
How will you quote the site on the picture ? Parking is about 25 stall rest is all sidewalk. red/blue and green area..

How will you quote for snow removal?
Salt ?
Sand ?
If the snow need to me taking away how do you quote?
What equipment will you be using ?
How long you estimate the time it will take?
Does one of you as a template for quote? What kind of contract you guys have the client sign?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

EtienneAB said:


> Hello,


Hi


> I am fairly new in the business and I am looking for some advice.


Welcome, lots of knowledge here, use the search function


> How do you guys determine your pricing for snow removal?


By what it costs me plus what I want to make


> How will you quote the site on the picture ? Parking is about 25 stall rest is all sidewalk. red/blue and green area..


Could be done hourly, per push, seasonal or a combination of all three.
Submit a bid the way it's requestedZ


> How will you quote for snow removal?


Actual snow removal, as in hauling on or off site, we charge per hour.
For plowing - see above
For salting - see below


> Salt ?


Per ton spread
Or per pound applied


> Sand ?


Don't know, not used around here, clogs the drains


> If the snow need to me taking away how do you quote?


See above, also snow removal and plowing are different things, don't use them interchangeably especially in a contract/ agreement.


> What equipment will you be using ?


The equipment to do the job most efficiently, yet to still be able to profit from the job taking into account my budget as well as the customers


> How long you estimate the time it will take?


Depends on equipment selection and expierence along with how familiar you are with the Parking areas


> Does one of you as a template for quote?


You can find them online.. or contact an attorney.


> What kind of contract you guys have the client sign?


See above[/quote][/quote]


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Make a plan and do your research. BossPlow has covered the basics. Bid on two jobs this fall and lost them both. When the guys had a better look at them they quit before they started all because they really didn't know what they were going to do. No plan, no work. We are now doing the sites. They had no insurance, improper and no back up equipment, no idea about where to get sand/salt, etc. etc. At least they were smart enough to walk away before they went broke.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What equipment do you have first off? Removing snow, do you have the ability to do it? In some locals now, you can't just dump snow anyplace, where are you going to dump it?


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

We have only one approved dump site. Constant war as to who is going to stack it after it's hauled in and who will pays for it. The site is unlocked and not monitored.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We are on a lake. The permit is $3200 for the season plus each load. They push it through a screen and into the river. We don’t do this. My friend had a permit every year and we load and pay him. 

Pays to have accounts with or dump space of your own to dump at.


----------



## EtienneAB (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you so much for the great advice. I have a 2 stage pretty big blower a smaller single stage blower, a backpack blower, multiple shovels and I am considering a plow for that I will need to change my 4 runner for a truck. I have no equipment for salt but I am considering spreading by hand...do you guys use sand? I have a question what do you guys include on a quote? any disclaimer?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

EtienneAB said:


> Thank you so much for the great advice. I have a 2 stage pretty big blower a smaller single stage blower, a backpack blower, multiple shovels and I am considering a plow for that I will need to change my 4 runner for a truck. I have no equipment for salt but I am considering spreading by hand...do you guys use sand? I have a question what do you guys include on a quote? any disclaimer?


 Nice try, ok who are you really? :clapping: We need Mr. Donavan to do some forensic snooping!


----------



## EtienneAB (Nov 11, 2018)

I am looking for help her and advice from pro here, nothing else thanks for stopping by.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

EtienneAB said:


> I am looking for help her and advice from pro here, nothing else thanks for stopping by.


 Your welcome, enjoyed my brief visit, I'll put on my thinking cap for some meaningful advice.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you bidding this, or do you already have this account?


----------



## EtienneAB (Nov 11, 2018)

I am biding this, they were OK with my estimate I am working on the quote and I need to provide tonight the price for salt/sand need to be included.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

EtienneAB said:


> Thank you so much for the great advice. I have a 2 stage pretty big blower a smaller single stage blower, a backpack blower, multiple shovels and I am considering a plow for that I will need to change my 4 runner for a truck. I have no equipment for salt but I am considering spreading by hand...do you guys use sand? I have a question what do you guys include on a quote? any disclaimer?


This is _Plow Site_ not _Snow Blower and Shovel Site_. At this point of the year, if you don't have the correct equipment and some experience in this industry....get your ducks in a row for next season. 

You're welcome! 

NYH1.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your bidding this, they are ok with the bid you say,,,,,but one thing comes to mind....you dont have a plow yet.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> So your bidding this, they are ok with the bid you say,,,,,but one thing comes to mind....you dont have a plow yet.


Hey, he has some shovels. Seriously, how do you expect to service this account with no real equipment? Have you ever ran a plow truck before?


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

He’s gonna use a man plow at 10an hour will prob take 20 hours for the lot. Ca Ching.


----------

